# breeding jennys



## yellerroseintx (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a chance to 'borrow' a small spotted jack to come visit my girls. Right now in Texas it is HOT HOT HOT...pushing 100 with humidity.....should I go ahead and just leave them together for a month...or wait till next year...

here are 'the girls'...they wanted to know...really


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, I bet they did!





If we were talking rabbits, I'd say, don't waste your time, bucks frequently go sterile during hot weather. But since you're talking donkeys, my concerns are a bit different. I imagine the adults would find a way to be "active" in spite of the heat, but I'd be worrying about the foals. They will be born into this kind of weather at this time, next summer.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks Bunnylady....that is sorta what was on my mind also...hence the question...sooo..sorry 'ladys' maybe next year OH! OH! OH!


----------

